

Forensic linguistics study names Nick Szabo as author of original Bitcoin paper - ad93611
http://gigaom.com/2014/04/16/forensic-linguistics-study-names-nick-szabo-as-author-of-original-bitcoin-paper/

======
pyalot2
It's not news (it's been years that this connection has been made). Nick
denied ages ago to be Satoshi a long time ago. Failure to use google isn't
journalism.

~~~
tzs
It's news because this is based on NEW analysis. It is irrelevant that someone
years ago through different analysis came to the same conclusion.

The article also does mention that earlier analysis and Szabo's denial.

~~~
pyalot2
The earlier analyses where also doing writing style comparisons. So if I say,
come up with an almost identical way to test newtons laws of motion, but with
a slight variation, it'd be news that to discover that a = (v2-v1)/(t2-t1)?

